# Samsung UN55D7000 question..



## Boman (May 9, 2012)

Hey all!

So will be purchasing this HDTV soon and it will run me $2,199 before tax and warranty at Futureshop.
I have found the same model at a Visions electronics - their last one. It is a demo model and they're asking $1700.

My question is, how can I check the run time of the tv? hours of usage. I'd like to check this at Visions before I make up my mind. The salesman mentioned that it's only been run for about a month. I'd like to see for myself.

Thanks for the help!

Boman


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you figure this out? I would think that it would be in the menu system somewhere as manufacturers have stopped hiding things, such as this, in the service menu.


----------

